# Meet Krystal Ball



## justanotherparatrooper (Aug 27, 2006)

http://www.bvbl.net/images/kb-dirty-1a.jpg

http://www.bvbl.net/index.php/2010/10/05/whats-up-with-democrats-and-dildos/

Apparently she was planning on a really nice Christmas.....ITS WORTH checking out the pics, I cant post em cause he's got some kind of "stop" on them


----------



## BLUE BLOOD (Aug 31, 2008)

We should have seen this coming, after all she does have the perfect pornstar name.
Just released from Hardon Productions "Cunalingus In Congress", featuring Seamore Butts, Felicity Grabass and Krystal Ball.


----------



## Guest (Oct 7, 2010)

Definately not hot enough to be named Krystal.......... Juss sayin.


----------



## Pvt. Cowboy (Jan 26, 2005)

+1 

...I've met my fair share of hot Krystle's in my day.


----------



## BLUE BLOOD (Aug 31, 2008)

Lib, Dem or not, I would have no problem with her rubbing my krystal balls!


----------

